# Owners Manual for Bachmann 38 ton 2 truck shay



## RobMW (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi All 
I purchased a 38 Ton Bachmann 2 truck shay on eBay and it only came with the lubrication DVD not the owners manual. I found the Exploded Diagram of the Shay and a few other engines online thanks to a kind soul on the Bachmann forums. http://hyaklocoworks.weebly.com/diagrams.html 

Does anyone know of a website for the Owners Manual? 
Many Thanks. 

Rob


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought mine new and it didn't have one. Same with my climax. I just used the online stuff to do what I needed. 

Terry


----------



## RobMW (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Terry 
I did see on an image of another Shay on ebay an image of a manual. None of the online articles I have found dont tell me how to open the shay up. 
TIA


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

They both came with a book but it described the locos history, no manuals for me. 
To open the shay, there are two screws under the water handles on the water tank. The water tank then rotates towards the back of the loco. It is held on the back with two "L" tabs. I believe you have to take the grab handle off the back of the loco as well. (i can't remember) 
To get into the firebox flip the loco over and remove the ash pan. 
To open the boiler pull the font of the smoke box straight off the loco. 
The trucks have screws on the bottom to access them. 

Terry


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

My apologies, thats the climax. The shay's tank is held on by two screws on the bottom of the loco at the front of the tank and one screw under the water hatch. The rest is the same. 

Terry


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

There are also 4 plastic tabs that attach the back tank to the deck. These should release when you pull the tank up. Although when I pulled mine I broke one tab. No big deal because the screws keep the tank secure to the deck.


----------

